# fran vazquez



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

so does anyone know if he is coming over this year to play with us or next year?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

KG4MVP2 said:


> so does anyone know if he is coming over this year to play with us or next year?



Definitely not this year. Possibly not next year. Possibly not ever.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

He's staying over in Europe. I think its with FC Barcelona who will be playing the sixers in october.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

damn wat a bust then


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Any idea if he wants to play in NBA in a few years?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Can't your team try to move his draft rights to SA (along with Gortat draft rights) for Scola and Javtokas draft rights? SA seems that they will not sign either (Javtokas declined their offer this year, hasn't he?... And I think that Scola can definitely play in the NBA...), and they can wait on Fran Vazquez, since they are a contending team... Gortat rights is another plus for them.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think it will be tough to move his rights for anything of value. He is making a ton of money overseas and most teams will know that. He may never come over to the US, simply because he won't make nearly the same amount of money. At least not to begin with ...

I think regardless of when Orlando were to sign him, wouldn't they still have to pay him by the rookie scale?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I believe they do pay him via the rookie scale.

As for Fran, I doubt he comes. The NBA was a smart marketing tool he used, a bargaining chip he could use against European teams to sign a bigger contract. His value drastically increased once he was drafted 11th overall, so he could warrant a large contract in Spain.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I believe they do pay him via the rookie scale.
> 
> As for Fran, I doubt he comes. The NBA was a smart marketing tool he used, a bargaining chip he could use against European teams to sign a bigger contract. His value drastically increased once he was drafted 11th overall, so he could warrant a large contract in Spain.


Exactly. He used his NBA draft status as leverage to make more money overseas. A resume-builder, if you will.

He'd probably do well not to come to Orlando any time soon, just for his own wellness' sake.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Rawse said:


> Exactly. He used his NBA draft status as leverage to make more money overseas. A resume-builder, if you will.
> 
> He'd probably do well not to come to Orlando any time soon, just for his own wellness' sake.


If he came over, I know that I would really love to punch him in the eye... and I'm sure every Magic fan feels the same way.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

MickyEyez said:


> If he came over, I know that I would really love to punch him in the eye... and I'm sure every Magic fan feels the same way.



I wouldn't stop at that 1st Round chump's eye, that's for sure.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

It was dead Chris Webber (he should retire after this season), but Fran Vasquez dominated vs him in Barcelona's win over 76ers tonight. One dunk Fran made after fooling Webber IMHO was play of the game.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I watched some of that game. Vasquez looked alright. Mario Kasun is also on the Barcelona team. It kind of looked made it look like a minor league Magic team


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Franco 5 said:


> I watched some of that game. Vasquez looked alright. Mario Kasun is also on the Barcelona team. It kind of looked made it look like a minor league Magic team



I watched some as well ... he didn't look too bad. I saw him hit a nice jumper on the baseline and make a couple of nice passes. I think he'd struggle a bit in the NBA because of a lack of strength but I do think he could probably be coming off the bench for Orlando this season. Man, what a waste of a lotto pick.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..



> Fran Update: A non-Training Camp update, but one we can still classify as Magic news. Fran Vazquez, the Magic's first round Draft choice in 2005, helped lead Winterthur FC Barcelona to an 87-81 victory over the Philadelphia 76ers on Thursday. Vazquez tied for the team-high with 15 points on 7-of- 11 shooting in 23 minutes of action.
> 
> Though he has decided to remain in Europe, the Magic hold the NBA rights to Vazquez indefinitely. Vazquez recently said he felt he wasn't ready for the NBA, but that he might look into coming to the U.S. to play in another year or two.
> 
> The 76ers loss to Barcelona marks the first time an NBA team has lost an exhibition game while playing overseas. Chris Webber led the Sixers with 18 points. Former Magic player Mario Kasun, who is playing for Barcelona this year, scored four points with seven boards in 13 minutes of action.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I also keep hearing that Vasquez could be coming to the NBA in a year or two but i dont think this guy will do it. Everybody dreams of playing in the NBA, this guy seems scared to.


----------

